# Cquartz vs Hard Body



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any real differences of these two? Durability, looks, easy of applications?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Both very different products..

Both durable..

For me, I prefer the wolfs, as it is easier to apply, and looks better, although Re-Load on top of CQuartz looks pretty damn good..

CQuartz wins on the coating hardness..


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

dooka said:


> Both very different products..
> 
> Both durable..
> 
> ...


If I want best of both world does Hard Body+Reload work?
I mean using Reload top of Hard Body once every 2-3 months?
Or should I stick to Nano qd?

Look like Nano qd is water based product and it doesn't cure so quickly than reload. That's the main diffucult in here Finland during the winter.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

sm81 said:


> If I want best of both world does Hard Body+Reload work?
> I mean using Reload top of Hard Body once every 2-3 months?
> Or should I stick to Nano qd?
> 
> Look like Nano qd is water based product and it doesn't cure so quickly than reload. That's the main diffucult in here Finland during the winter.


Reload is water based also. After using both, Cquartz if used correctly is extremely hydrophobic. Yet to know of the total behaviour of hard body but did see it beading very nicely. Hard body is the less fussy of the 2 to apply. Both are exceptional products.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Reload is water based also. After using both, Cquartz if used correctly is extremely hydrophobic. Yet to know of the total behaviour of hard body but did see it beading very nicely. Hard body is the less fussy of the 2 to apply. Both are exceptional products.


So your choice would be Cquartz? Do you think you can apply Reload top of Hard Body? Does it bond to it?

Thanks for reply


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i would have to go with CQUK version.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> i would have to go with CQUK version.


for what reason


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Do you think you can apply Reload top of Hard Body? Does it bond to it?


I`d also like to know this, reload on top of Hard Body or would I better off using Wolfs Reparation. Anyone tried this?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

There shouldnt be any conflict between hard body and reload but its best to stick to a manufacturers system if im honest.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

sm81 said:


> for what reason


Because CQUK cures faster AND includes 100ml of reload. And if i remeber correctly u've already applied HB on your toyota, why bother now? Just wait till next year


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ph0 said:


> And if i remeber correctly u've already applied HB on your toyota, why bother now? Just wait till next year


:lol::lol:That's my plan....


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Can you put a wax ontop of HB ? like Glasur ontop or will it remove the coating


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

GLN said:


> Can you put a wax ontop of HB ? like Glasur ontop or will it remove the coating


It won't remove coating. But I wouldn't use wax top of HB. It doesn't have same slickness and wax attracts more dirt to it. :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

O`Neil said:


> I`d also like to know this, reload on top of Hard Body or would I better off using Wolfs Reparation. Anyone tried this?


I'm sure Reload bonds to anything, and if it were me it would be CQuartz UK (and then Reload after a few months).

Saying that, I find it best to stick to the manufacturer's own systems. :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I just applied cquartz uk, am more than happy with the results. Nothing difficult about the applicAtion either


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

heavyd said:


> I just applied cquartz uk, am more than happy with the results. Nothing difficult about the applicAtion either


Can you apply hole bonnet before buff? How many mf towel you need Wien buff it off and area they useless after that?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Reload is water based also. After using both, Cquartz if used correctly is extremely hydrophobic. Yet to know of the total behaviour of hard body but did see it beading very nicely. Hard body is the less fussy of the 2 to apply. Both are exceptional products.


Have you used HB lately? I have notice that it won't sheet so well but is that common or do I mess my prep?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Can you apply hole bonnet before buff? How many mf towel you need Wien buff it off and area they useless after that?


Anyone?


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

i've used reload on top of HB and it was a PITA. reload streaks like crazy... i tried diluting it and using a damp MF towel and still lots of streaking. i use wolfs nano QD over HB and love it. i use it as a drying agent while the car is still wet. once i used it for a wipe down,,, and still got amazing results.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Have you used HB lately? I have notice that it won't sheet so well but is that common or do I mess my prep?


Is bad sheeting common think? Cquartz sheets much better?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sydtoosic said:


> i've used reload on top of HB and it was a PITA. reload streaks like crazy... i tried diluting it and using a damp MF towel and still lots of streaking. i use wolfs nano QD over HB and love it. i use it as a drying agent while the car is still wet. once i used it for a wipe down,,, and still got amazing results.


Is streaking common problem when using Reload top of HB?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Have you used HB lately? I have notice that it won't sheet so well but is that common or do I mess my prep?


i posted this last week, seems sometimes a traffic film may bond to the HB therefor a weak mild PAC wash before hand should remove this and sheeting resumed as normal. I only found this on the roof and bonnet (only the two biggest areas). TBh its kinda annoying looks very nice qd spray to top it up is easy to use just was hoping for better sheeting as for me this is very important


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Sheeting is very important to me also. I will try Reload top of HB.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

How often can be Wolf's Nano reparation QD used on HB? Is it OK to apply it just after every wash?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

If you wash once a month then yes. But really don't need so offen.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Is streaking common problem when using Reload top of HB?


I can't say I have ever struggled with streaking when using reload on anything..: never used it ontop of HB though.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

sydtoosic said:


> i've used reload on top of HB and it was a PITA. reload streaks like crazy... i tried diluting it and using a damp MF towel and still lots of streaking. i use wolfs nano QD over HB and love it. i use it as a drying agent while the car is still wet. once i used it for a wipe down,,, and still got amazing results.


Reload will always look a smeary mess if the mindset is use as a QD as it most certainly is not that. Light spray on a panel, work with one micro fibre towel then using a fresh micro fibre buff the residue. It blinds anything for its ease of use, water behaviour and finish for how easy it is to use and how little is used to do a full car IMO.



sm81 said:


> Have you used HB lately? I have notice that it won't sheet so well but is that common or do I mess my prep?


What I have found so far is it is temperature dependant. Moisture in teh air or anything below around 8 degrees makes for slight issues with regards to secondary hazing. Water behaviour isnt as good if a single application as CQUK but a double application gives far better water behaviour.



sm81 said:


> Can you apply hole bonnet before buff? How many mf towel you need Wien buff it off and area they useless after that?


CQUK I would recommend half a bonnet. There is a slight art to correct application and cannot be over applied without causing issues as some folk have found out the hard way.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for tips!


----------

